# Batch priming 9lt of cider. How much sugar?



## andyforssman (27/12/14)

Cider first timer here. A few questions about batch priming as I have not done it before. (I have previously used carb drops when bottling beer)

1. I have 9lt of Apple cider that has just finished fermenting. (Og 1.045 - fg 1.000). 
How much sugar should I use, for this amount of cider. 

2. I have a spare 30lt fermenter which I plan to use for the priming. What is the best/easiest way to transfer the cider from one fermenter to the other. 

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## manticle (27/12/14)

How fizzy do you like it? Cider can be sparkling or still and anything in between.

Not really different to beer though. Take into account residual co2, target desired co2 volume, add appropriate for total volume. Ate you bulk priming or doing individual bottles?

Transfer gently through the tap using silicon hose and avoid splashing.


----------



## andyforssman (27/12/14)

Thanks for the reply. 
I'd like a good amount of fizz.. Definitely not still. 

I have a variety of different bottle sizes for this so I want to batch prime. 
According to an online calculator that I just found i should use 181 grams (sucrose). 

Sorry, new to all of this.


----------



## Bomber Watson (27/12/14)

Use the brewblogger calculator and work it out to around 2.8 vols or so, more if your game. 

Cheers.


----------



## manticle (27/12/14)

181 g would give a high level of carbonation for a 20L brew. Halve that and I reckon you'll be on track. Read up on bulk priming and the science at work at your leisure as it's good to understand principles but for now, I reckon 80-90g should get you there. Cap and leave at room temp for two weeks then test. If the level is good, chill and enjoy.


----------



## andyforssman (27/12/14)

Thanks guys. That is helpful! 

I am going use 65g sucrose into the 9 litres. That should give about 2.6 co2 vol. 

Now all I need is the hose. Does have to be 'food grade' hose. Or is the stuff from the hard ware store ok?


----------



## Bomber Watson (27/12/14)

I have been using suitably sanitized PVC from bunnings for years now and am not dead yet....

Cheers.


----------



## manticle (27/12/14)

Food grade is better. Silicon is best - you can use other types and some will be ok. I'm not so concerned about leaching chems (you may differ) but I've known of enough brewers complain of plastic tastes relating directly to their choice of hose. Silicon is cheap enough in the amounts you need and the stuff I use requires no hose clamps or additional accessories.
Up to you but at least run some hot water through your chosen hose and taste the cooled water.


----------



## andyforssman (27/12/14)

Where do you buy the silicone hose... Or food grade?


----------



## manticle (27/12/14)

Silicon from good home brew shop. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## andyforssman (27/12/14)

South west vic. Homebrew store in town but not open till tues. 
Might just grab some PVC stuff to get this batch done.


----------



## BrosysBrews (27/12/14)

the clear stuff at bunnings in the irrigation section is food grade and cheap


----------



## manticle (27/12/14)

Otherwise get to grain and grape on monday (yarraville - not very south but a bit west).


----------

